# What's a good inexpensive torque wrench for occasional use?



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

I like the gearwrench torque wrenches. They go for about a $100. Look for gearwrench on amazon.I have the older USA made kobalts as well. The Taiwan made kobalts at a little under a $100 might be worth a look a lowes.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Here is a 1'2" drive +/- 4% Torque Wrench with a Lifetime Warranty


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

amodoko said:


> ............
> Oh, and I guess I may as well ask this, but I do need a floor jack (possibly a low profile jack) to help with maybe holding the transmission up...........


 HFT again, here is one with a 450lb Rating


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Being these items will not be used often, consider supporting your local rental people rather than an asian flea market.


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

Palibob has some good links. The HF torque wrenches have a good rep. My kobalts I got for a good price. The 3/8 was $79(reg price) but the 1/2 drive was only $37 on clearance. My gearwrench 1/4 drive was about $105.


----------



## amodoko (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for everyone's advice, and PaliBob... I had completely forgotten how inexpensive a transmission floor jack was. I think I will go ahead and buy that, thanks for the suggestion. But for regular floor jacks, like these: http://www.walmart.com/search/searc....module.305715.constraint&search_constraint=0

Can I just get any regular floor jack for a car that only weighs 2500 lbs? I would think the only difference between them is how much weight they can hold and how high they can go up. I would just need one that can help me get the car lifted fast to put on jack stands for oil changes. 

I was going to get the HF torque wrenches, but have heard some pretty bad reviews on them so I got a bit concerned about using them on my car. For example, here is a funny review I just found on youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnIMxo2r2zs


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

You are right I looked up floor jacks; I will have to wax mine. I have an adaptor plate made for the floor jack for transmissions.:thumbsup:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That was a funny video----however ,30 pounds torque and he could not tell when he was exceeding that? By enough to break a bolt?

We don't have the whole story ----

I have an aluminum floor jack from Harbor Freight---best money I've spent in a long time---


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I just hope that kid in the video doesn't ever sire any pups.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

They breed ,they always breed-----it's a task even the simplest thinkers can do---


----------

